

Ask YC: Idea for making web app developing a no-brainer? - ideaman12

Right now if a programmer wants to create an application, he has to decide if it is going to be a desktop application or a web application (oversimplified, I know). Now web applications are becoming extremely popular, but they are still held back. If I wanted to make open source graphing software, I would be an idiot to design it as a web application. Nobody wants to pay to run a public server and users don't like typing in 127.0.0.1:8000 if it is run locally.<p>I think that web browsers could address this issue by creating a button to list local web apps (they would be more than extensions). These apps could simply register themselves in a text file (and the browser would ask the user to authorize these 'installs'). Think of all the great open source software that would go from depending on different platform APIs to simply writing javascript/html/css and letting the browser become the potential crux we know it can be.<p>I am a bit of a lurker here (this is a temp account), and I know this idea is probably phrased horribly, but I just thought I'd throw it out there. Hopefully someone can figure out what I mean.
======
znt
I really couldn't understand fully what are you asking about but if you're not
sure if the final product should be a web or desktop application maybe you can
try developing using Flash environment. If you start as a webapp but then
decide to switch to desktop you can just take the code from the swf file and
put in into an Adobe Air application.

